# Just got back from Vegas.



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

*Just got back from Vegas.(Updated!)*

... What a place!

On the way to visit the Grand Canyon, we stopped off on Route 66. If any of you have seen Disney's "Cars", this is the town it's based on. Seligman Arizona:




































Then we arrived at The Canyon...





































Pictures REALLY can't do it justice...

This was our hotel:










I'll have a load more uploaded once I get over the Jet lag LOL


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks Great!

Want to go to vegas when a little older


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW! More please. :thumb: 

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Off there in September


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow so jealous, dont know what it is about battered old american trucks & cars love em ! 

Look forward to seeing the rest 

Baz


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome place took me over a week to get over the holiday , exhausting stuff really really good holiday tho would recommend to anyone

did you feed the chipmunks when you landed on the canyon?


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fantastic pics, last time i was there they were still building New York New York hotel, i guess it's changed a fair bit now.


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you get a look at City Center?? Amazing architecture...


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Woken up a bit..!

Belagio fountains:









M&M Car: FOUR floors dedicated to M&M's.. Only in America!










New York New York:










Would love a nickel for each time one of these was taken!










This photo looks odd, but this is the angle of the buildings!










New York New York from a different angle:










This is INSIDE The Venetian!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

cleancar said:


> awesome place took me over a week to get over the holiday , exhausting stuff really really good holiday tho would recommend to anyone
> 
> did you feed the chipmunks when you landed on the canyon?


We drove, didn't see any chipmunks.. So lots of Elk though. I got some shots somewhere..


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks awesome! Great photos mate!


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice photos... What camera did you use?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Andrewh10 said:


> Nice photos... What camera did you use?


Thanks, A Canon 20D with a Sigma 15-30 lens (Which I broke when I came back home)


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Amazing pics, even more amazing camera...your pics are better than the reality - very rare finding quality like that.....


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like a fabulous place, never been to the States but if I do ever get there it looks like Vegas would get the vote. Is that NewYork place a hotel or a complex in its own right?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> Looks like a fabulous place, never been to the States but if I do ever get there it looks like Vegas would get the vote. Is that NewYork place a hotel or a complex in its own right?


It's a hotel believe it or not. The buildings interlock to form a massive hotel. The place is mad!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I went about 8 years ago. Did a full tour of the west coast, Los Angeles, California, Las Vegas, Canyons, Death Valley and San Fransisco, loved every minute of it! Corkin piccies, loved the fountains!


----------



## curley (Aug 18, 2006)

I went in 2004 after looking at your pictures matey i think it's time to go again.
Great pics.


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

looks very good! Absolutely love them pictures, great quality, really captured it well! When ever i watch the hangover it makes me want to go to Vegas. i love that film.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

love the pics, got to go there in the next few years myself...


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice pics:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Messed about with some PP. I like the effect here


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

:argie:


----------

